# Prozessor für günstigen Office PC



## Shorty484 (18. November 2013)

*Prozessor für günstigen Office PC*

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin dabei eine einfachen Office-PC für meine Mutter zusammen zu stellen. Ich schwanke allerdings zwischen Intel und AMD. Der Prozessor sollte eine Grafikeinheit besitzen, da ich auf eine Grafikkarte verzichten möchte. Also würde meine Wahl auf einen i3 fallen. Allerdings sind die A8 von AMD etwas günstiger und für Office und Internet sicherlich ausreichend.

Was meint Ihr, ist es sinnvoll den AMD zu nehmen?


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2013)

hmm, nja, ich glaube die Grafikeinheit vom A8 ist besser als die vom i3, weiß es aber nicht genau, aber hast du keine alten Teile mehr für so einen Rechner noch daheim bzw. kennst einen der grade aufgerüstet hat?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Ist an sich wohl ziemlich, das wird kein nennenswerter Unterschied. Was ist mit den Pentiums? Auch die haben ne Grafikeinheit und sind so schnell wie zB ein AMD FX-4100 oder so. zB der Pentium G3420 für 55€.

Guckst Du mal hier http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Core-i3-3240-CPU-255216/Tests/Test-Core-i3-3240-Pentium-G2120-1024257/ da ist der ältere und geringer getaktete "Pent. G2120" für den So1155 in der zweiten Tabelle, die sich mit Anwendungen befasst, nur geringfügig unterhalb des A8-3870K für den Sockel FM1

 und der Strombedarf dürfte auch geringer sein. Die AMD haben TDPs von 65 bis 100W, die Pentium für So1150 54W (G3220) oder 65W.


----------



## svd (18. November 2013)

Nun, wenn deine Mutter keine blu-Rays guckt, reicht doch auch ein 35€ IvyBridge Celeron Dual-Core für den Sockel 1155.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. November 2013)

Nein, mir sind meine Reserven und Erstzteile restlos ausgegangen . Hm, also kann man die A8 bedenkenlos nehmen? Hab mich mit denen noch nie auseinander gesetzt, weil ich eigentlich zur Zeit nur Intels empfehle und verbaue.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Nein, mir sind meine Reserven und Erstzteile restlos ausgegangen . Hm, also kann man die A8 bedenkenlos nehmen? Hab mich mit denen noch nie auseinander gesetzt, weil ich eigentlich zur Zeit nur Intels empfehle und verbaue.



Klar kann man den auch bedenkenlos nehmen. Aber is halt die Frage, ob es ein 30-50€ günstigerer G32xx nicht auch tut ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (18. November 2013)

Ach so, zu den Pentium G.... standen bei hardwareversand keine weiteren Informationen dazu, deshalb dachte ich die haben keine Grafikeinheit. Dann kann ich diese natürlich auch nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

guckst du zb Intel Pentium G3220 2x 3.00GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks  da steht das mit der Gafikeinheit


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. November 2013)

Die Leistung eines Celeron oder Pentium reicht für einen Office-PC locker aus. Der Pentium G2020 steckt beispielsweise einen Core2Duo E8400 mühelos in die Tasche. Wenn du noch Budget übrig hast, investiere lieber in eine gute SSD und leise Lüfter.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. November 2013)

der Gesamtpreis sollte inklusive Win 7 450 Euro nicht übersteigen, da wird es mit der SSD eng. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir der Aufpreis zu einer normalen HDD auch zu hoch und der Vorteil der SSD zu gering. Später vielleicht, wenn der Preis pro Gb etwas gesunken ist.



> guckst du zb Intel Pentium G3220 2x 3.00GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks  da steht das mit der Gafikeinheit


Ah, alles klar


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> der Gesamtpreis sollte inklusive Win 7 450 Euro nicht übersteigen, da wird es mit der SSD eng. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir der Aufpreis zu einer normalen HDD auch zu hoch und der Vorteil der SSD zu gering.


 Wenn es um Gaming ginge und man wegen der SSD dann an der Leistung sparen müsste, würd ich zustimmen. Aber grad bei nur Office kommt einem windows mit ner SSD so vor, als habe man eine 2-3 mal so starke CPU - und ne HDD kostet Dich doch sicher 40€, dann sind das für ne 120GB auch nur 30€ mehr, und 120B reichen doch locker - oder sollen da Massen an Fotos mit drauf, oder viele Videos oder so?


und mal meine Rechnung:

CPU G3220 oder so => 60€
Board => 60€
4GB RAM => 35€
Netzteil => 35€
Gehäuse => 30€
Windows => 80€

sind 300€ - plus SSD 120GB = 380€, da ist also selbst noch ne 1000GB-HDD und ein leiser CPU-Kühler locker drin für 450€ ^^


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. November 2013)

Bei 450€ ist locker eine SSD drin. 
Hier mal eine beispielhafte Konfiguration: http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-371017

Dazu dann noch eine Win-7-Lizenz für 30-40€ bei Ebay kaufen.

Edit: Den Link kann ich leider nicht als Link einfügen, weil der immer zum PCGH-Preisvergleich umgeleitet wird.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. November 2013)

Er leitet mich auch auf eine leere Seite . Ich guck mir das morgen noch mal an, danke erstmal an alle.


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. November 2013)

Oh, sorry, ich hatte vergessen die Liste öffentlich einsehbar zu machen. Jetzt sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Guckst du im Anhang. 365€ Stand von vor ca 2-4 Wochen hardwareversand.de , und statt des core i3 nimmst Du den Pentium, 40-50€ gespart, Netzteil eher ein "gutes", effizienteres Markenmodell zB BeQuiet für 30-40€ mit 300-350W, dann "nur" 4GB RAM statt 8GB, und als SSD dann zB ne Crucial m500 für 75€. 

 Dazu Windows, da bist Du unter 450€.


----------

